# Any one ride in a non cycling hoodie?



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I want to get a hoodie with a zip front to ride in when its cool out. But all the ones I see for cycling are crazy expensive for what they are. Anyone have good luck with something cheep thats not cycling specific?


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I guess I'm not sure what you're referring to. Do you mean like a hoodie sweatshirt? Or a hooded rain/weather jacket? If you're looking for a jacket I'd start looking at Amazon, REI Garage Sale, etc.... I would guess things to make sure work are sleeve length, make sure it doesn't ride up your back and the hood fits over your brain bucket. I've grabbed some good stuff on Amazon (bibs, jerseys, gloves, etc..) for great prices.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nothing says you have to wear cycling clothes to ride a bike. Some of it is purpose made and has some functionality that would be lost wearing normal clothes...but for the most part...regular good quality clothing works as well as anything that is outrageously priced and geared towards cyclists. In the winter I'll wear a puffy REI jacket and it packs really small when it gets too warm. It's not a cycling jacket whatsoever but works great. I have a friend that shops Goodwill for wool sweaters that he wears for cold weather riding and he says they are perfect for his needs and costs probably a fraction of a penny on the dollar what he'd pay for a wool cycling garment.

I'm about 40/60 cycling specific clothes to non-specific. Long sleeve sports wear like UA or stuff from Wal-Mart or Target or wherever works perfect for cooler weather riding. Throw a wind vest over top of that and you'll be pretty decently warm down into the low 60's or even high 50's. I am at least. Cooler than that I do have a cycling jacket with removable sleeves that keeps me riding into the 40's. You could always look into arm warmers too...they are pretty inexpensive, work great, and easy to remove and store in your pack if things get too warm.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Joe Handlebar said:


> I guess I'm not sure what you're referring to. Do you mean like a hoodie sweatshirt? Or a hooded rain/weather jacket? If you're looking for a jacket I'd start looking at Amazon, REI Garage Sale, etc.... I would guess things to make sure work are sleeve length, make sure it doesn't ride up your back and the hood fits over your brain bucket. I've grabbed some good stuff on Amazon (bibs, jerseys, gloves, etc..) for great prices.


I'm looking for something like the Specialized therminal Mountain Jersey thats not $120. Its really just a $50 fleece sweatshirt thats cut a little sung.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/therminal-mountain-jersey/131645


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

Check Sierra Trading Post also for good quality outdoor brands that work great.

I’m a big fan of OR, Marmot,TNF and these absolutely are good gear for riding. Packable and light stuff... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

Absolutely! You can ride in anything that fits and feels good - there is nothing magic about cycling clothes (except the price). I ride, ski, climb, run and walk around town in a Black Diamond hoodie (Coefficient hoodie) that I love. Snug fit, breathes well, dries fast, and the hood fits under helmets if I want.

Try out items for any athletic discipline and see what fits well and is cheap. Running and "general outdoors lifestyle" clothes tend to be cheaper than cycling or climbing clothes.

The only thing I'd avoid would be cotton, unless you are just cruising around at relatively low intensity when there won't be any rain. In cold weather sweat that doesn't breathe out turns into moisture, which turns into cold when you stop moving.


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

I’ve got one from Uniqlo that I really like for all athletic endeavors.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The pricier hoodies usually are made from higher end materials and have a few more panels for venting. They are also more sport cut so you don't have material flapping around.

I have an older Zoic Hoodie prior to the current model, great cut decent material and still going strong. I also have a Merino hoodie I can wear when riding but I think I would overheat quickly in a cotton or fleece hoodie.

Maybe the Nike DriFit Hoodie, have you seen those?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a long torso, so I like riding gear because it is longer in the back, but if I get a decent fitting sweatshirt I would wear it, no problem. Check Steep&cheap, they have great deals all the time.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Look into closeout snowboarding hoodies


----------

